# Horror on Hope Town 09



## dasjman (Sep 10, 2008)

A few shots from this, my second year.


----------



## dasjman (Sep 10, 2008)

a few more


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

great job on the haunt awsome lighting


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

My favorite shot is the glowing bottles with "HELP!" scrawled on the walls


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Looks like alot of scary fun. I the shot of the grim reaper operating. I wonder how the patient felt knowing his doctor was death himself?!

I love the colors of the lights, they make for great pictures!


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

some good stuff.


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

nice work i too like the bottles with the help haha


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

That looks soooo cool!Love the half coffin.


----------

